# Writers have their own admin now?



## panzergulo (Apr 15, 2010)

Making this thread in the Bloc, because I know you guys can keep it civil... I don't trust other forum regulars too much.



Chase said:


> *Hello fellow authors and story enthusiasts!* My name is Chase (FA: chasevrocket) and I'm here to discuss with you any suggestions, comments or even questions you may have that concern enhancing Fur Affinity *for writers and their fans alike!*
> 
> *Think of me as your own personal ear to the rest of the Administration* and I'll be sure to check back here regularly to comment and collect. I look forward to anything that you all throw my way that can improve your overall experience here on FA! :3
> 
> All positive contributions are greatly appreciated - thanks ahead of time! n_n



_Who is this guy?_ When I checked the forums this morning and noticed this new guy with that spiffy radar avatar, that was my first thought. Following the link he gives in 'What features do writers want on FA?' thread, I learned the thing I quoted above.

So yes, it seems writers have their own admin now.

Honestly, I'm not sure what to think about this. I checked this "Chase" character's FA page, and he seems to be far too popular to be a writer. The guy has over a thousand watchers. I checked the most recent journal of his. None of the people who were commenting there are familiar to me, neither through FAF, nor through Poetigress' Thursday Prompt, and those are pretty much _the_ places where a writer can go and meet other people on this site. Or at least that way I'm used to think about things.

Also, Chase seems to be friends with Dragoneer. Now we know how he got his admin status. Not saying hiring your friends is a bad thing... being a dick and fucking up on your friends site must feel worse than just fooling around on some random site... the fuckup becomes much more personal, and who really wants to do something stupid to endanger their friendship with another person? Assuming that Dragoneer treats or the admins equally, regardless how he relates with them on the personal level, that is.

I read the thread I quoted from above more carefully, and it seemed to be that Chase wasn't actually well aware about the Bloc at all:



Chase said:


> sunandshadow said:
> 
> 
> > We've already got an in-progress thread on this topic actually:
> ...



So, I have this tiny fear in me that Chase might not be aware about anything writers related on FA or FAF.

Now that I've spread the evidence I gathered this morning, I'm presenting a question: _How can this guy represent us writers?_ I'm not so sure myself, but I won't jump to conclusions too early... the guy hasn't had the job longer than a day or so. And at least he seems to be polite in his posts. But just seeing someone who seems to have very little connection with the FA's writer community all in all makes me a bit... leery. How can someone who isn't even aware about, say, threads posted in the Bloc during this year, represent those who took part to those threads?

Maybe it's just me and my tanker heart... there are no leaders in a tank. The crew has to forget their ranks and work as a team. I despise leadership. And I know a lot about bad leadership.

Anyway, congratulations to Chase, I hope you won't become one of those admins who're never seen anywhere. You seem to have some catching up to do if you really want to represent this lot, but I'm sure you're more than able to fulfill the task you've been given.



I've spoken. Discuss. I'm ready to give the guy a chance before jumping to conclusions, but I'm also very eager to read other people's opinions about the subject too.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2010)

No... idea.  Obviously he's a main site admin, so I'm guessing he takes care of, if not coding issues themselves, communication with those who do code to get ideas implemented.  And trouble tickets, and other such things.  I really don't know.  I'll just assume it's a positive thing, because it sounds like it means writers on the main site now have their own dedicated admin.  Which is probably good.
Does seem like it was just sprung out there, yeah, but keep in mind this Bloc didn't have a dedicated moderator until SSJ3 and I were given the positions, which was only a few months ago, so it sounds like folks are just trying to make some progress with the site.  Change is usually good, and even if it's not, at least it's change.  I know what can happen to a website with a static format, and it ain't pretty. *cough* VCL *cough*
His popularity seems to come from the fact that he writes mostly (or maybe only; I can't tell) porn.  But he is a writer.
Other than that, I dunno' nothin'.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know that I'd jump to the conclusion that he's meant to be a writers' admin, though I wondered that myself. I remember seeing a tweet or announcement somewhere about him being FA's newest admin, and it's possible he just kind of got assigned the task of figuring out what the writers all want and/or what could be done, without that necessarily being his main duty.

That said, if he _is_ meant to be a dedicated writers' admin, I share panzergulo's concerns, particularly since I can only find a couple stories in his gallery, and because he didn't seem aware that a writers' forum even exists here. Granted, the Writer's Bloc isn't the be-all and end-all of furry writers, or even writers on FA, but... it's somewhere to start, anyway.


----------



## darkr3x (Apr 15, 2010)

To be fair it is in 'site discussion'; though he could have simply moved and redirected the current thread there than start a new one.

I'll watch and see what happens, who knows? Maybe it'll work out, or at the very least there might be technical feedback as to why requested features will/won't work.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 15, 2010)

His name seems familiar.

As for his writing, his last story that I can see was ten months ago.

Looks like he's mostly doing porn visual art now.

Looking at the featured journal, which was written by Dragoneer...

Well, I have an automatic reaction to dislike people that just walk in and take over, without even knowing anything about what or who they are assuming control over.

I am leery about Chase.


----------



## panzergulo (Apr 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> His name seems familiar.
> 
> As for his writing, his last story that I can see was ten months ago.
> 
> ...



I can understand... It was really easy to accept MLR as a forum mod to the Bloc, because he was already "one of us". But somebody coming out of the blue, and being... let's say, a bit uncertain with his actions, can make anyone leery. I don't know if others think so, but FA writer community seems pretty tight woven to me... at least the people who take part to Thursday Prompts and participate the discussions we have in the Bloc... and honestly, are there any other "hubs" for writers in FA? If there are, I'm not aware of them. If there are, please tell me.

So yeah, it would have been really easy, if the "writer admin" would have been "one of us" from the beginning... although, making Chase "one of us" might not be that hard...



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> I like you already! I saw the comment you made to me in the FAF and responded to it. I will be checking our your suggestion as soon as I get the list together. I'm working between that and Trouble Tickets and all sorts of other goodies, but I'll do the best I can with the time I have.
> 
> I am a writer and I am working on a table-top, a novel, and in my spare time when I'm not working on such hobbies, focusing on school, or doing anything Admin related, I do commissions or gifts here on FA for other users. Boy do I have my own complaints/suggestions concerning the system for writers! I can only imagine that had something to do with the other Admins asking me to take this task on.
> 
> ...



Had some PM correspondence with Chase already. Doesn't seem so bad a fellow, even if he might be tad ignorant about what's going on all in all in the writer community. And responded to him, introducing him to all the writers and writing related FA accounts -- including TP -- regardless if he is familiar with those or not. I'm doing my best to help making him "one of us".

Anyway, I'm still leery. What can I say? I'm paranoid. I hope he makes his homework and familiarizes himself with the community he is representing, while I fear he'll become one of _those_ admins.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not connected to much of anything around here, but I was a little surprised (just a little) when I saw some new person I didn't know who was an admin, but I had the feeling that no one else knew him either, which apparently wasn't far from the truth. In any case, I presume he can and will utilize what is around him to familiarize himself with the writing community on FA, so I do not feel any level of concern.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 15, 2010)

I wondered if that was what he was. :V

To be honest, I had the same reaction when SSJ showed up, but he seems all right. I wouldn't worry too much, Panzer, things will be okay.


----------



## kitreshawn (Apr 15, 2010)

Eh, I don't see why there is any reason to assume we should just straight to 'he will not do a good job representing writers' without seeing anything he has planned to do or even seen anything he has done.

Give him a chance.  Honestly, asking for input from us as his first action is hopeful.


----------



## Hauke (Apr 19, 2010)

If he's a tad ignorant about what's going on in the writers' community, maybe he should ask around to find out what writers are concerned with and what we'd like to see.

Oh wait, he did!

He doesn't need to be a good writer to represent writers.  I'd agree that it might be nice, but only in the contingency that such a representative might be asked to make snap decisions about important policies or tools available on the site that affect writers, without asking for opinions.

He doesn't need to be a writer at all--but he should be a good listener.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 19, 2010)

Either way, I stopped judging people a couple of years ago.

Maybe.


----------

